
Is AI the Death of Capitalism? - dgudkov
https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/9hrflt/is_ai_the_death_of_capitalism/
======
rhettsta
Imagine an A.I assistant that a society was using and you could use a slider
to change how much you want to focus on society or yourself. I wonder if in
time focusing on self would be the same as the society option as more people
used it unselfishly.

